# Favorite Kryolan makeup



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

As soon as I save up enough money, I'm planning on making my first venture into the world of "professional makeup." I've been looking for unusual or super-bright and long-lasting colors for the longest time, and someone suggested Kryolan's AquaColors. So I'm thinking about getting four palettes––the primary colors (I've always wanted a good red eyeshadow), the metallics, the interference colors, and the UV-DayGlo.

So this is a question to those who've tried Kryolan products––what are your favorite items and must-try products?


----------



## archangeli (Jan 1, 2006)

Not a color product - but their makeup sealer is amazing


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 1, 2006)

Please forgive for probably being stupid, but where or how can you buy their products?


----------



## martygreene (Jan 1, 2006)

Kryolan is a decent line for some products, the aqua-colors are nice however not all are eye-safe (the reds, bright pinks, etc.) as many people assume them to be. What type of work do you plan on doing? Are you working in the theatrical industry, or primarily street/event makeup?


 Quote:

  Please forgive for probably being stupid, but where or how can you buy their products?  
 
Kryolan can be purchased at many theatrical and costume supply houses.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_Please forgive for probably being stupid, but where or how can you buy their products?_

 
From the Kryolan website;KRYOLAN Corp.
132 Ninth Street
CA 94103 San Francisco
Phone: +1 / 1800 Kryolan
Fax: +1 415 / 863 90 59
Mail: [email protected]

For a distributor near you in the USA or Canada, please call our toll-ree number:

1-800-KRYOLAN
1 (800) 866-1329​


----------



## swaly (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, I'm not doing professional work at all! I'm just a sucker for bright colors, and I was inspired by eBay seller/LiveJournal user shrinkle and some people on LJ's mac_cosmetics community to use the dayglo colors as eyeshadow/liner. The more I looked, the more I liked Kryolan's colors.
And to the person who asked where to buy Kryolan, sillyfarm.com has a good selection of Kryolan, Ben Nye, and other lines. I've never purchased, but I know many people have been satisfied with the site.


----------



## karaja (Feb 1, 2010)

Good morning ladies.
I'm mac nc 35 in studio fix powder foundation.
OB1 in kryolan ultra foundation cream;
D3 in dermacolor light;
340 in high definition cache foundation.
I'd like all those professional foundation, many pressed eyeshadow and all dusty eyeshadow.Kryolan glitter are the best glitter.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought the UV pallette (also inspired by Shrinkle.)

...but I still havn't found an excuse to use it :S I was so excited to get it, and now it is here I just have no idea how I could possibly work with it :S there arent many good tutorials either.


----------



## Vanistar (Feb 23, 2010)

Last month I bought a black eyeshadow in Kryolan. Here in Madrid we have a store where they sell this brand. It's the blackest eyeshadow  I've ever seen.. hahahahah


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 23, 2010)

I lovvve their eyeshadows and aqua-colours are my absolute favourite Kryolan products. I know some arent eyesafe but I have used red as a base on my eyes before with no staining whatsoever - lovely for a black and red smokey eye. And extremely cheap too!


----------



## User38 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kryolan Shine free loose powder.. absolutely the best!


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 23, 2010)

I have couple of the aqua colours, but I cannot make them work! I put a drop or two Mac water based mixing medium and then apply it on my lid but it's so uneven and streaky and gross for some reason. I don't know what I'm doing wrong and how could I make them work. I don't want to give up on them yet.


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_I lovvve their eyeshadows and aqua-colours are my absolute favourite Kryolan products. I know some arent eyesafe but I have used red as a base on my eyes before with no staining whatsoever - lovely for a black and red smokey eye. And extremely cheap too!_

 
Do you know which ones are not eyesafe, meaning the aqua colours? I have a blue and a green one - I hope they are okay for eyes!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^ Im not sure tbh. Id be grateful if someone could answer this though!


----------

